# Magix Video 2005: Kennzeichen zensieren



## UnderMonkey (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

Habe zwar ein paar Thread zu diesem Thema hier gefunden..verstehen tu ich es dennoch nicht.

Ich habe ein paar Videos in denen ich die Kennzeichen der Autos zensieren möchte. Ich benutze Magix Video DeLuxe 2005 Plus und komme nicht weiter..stecke in Sachen Videobearbeitung noch in Kinderschuhen..

Jedenfalls bin ich soweit gekommen, dass der Zensierbalken (Bitmap Datei) das Kennzeichen verdeckt. Die erste Sekunde..
 Da sich das Auto bewegt, muss ich auch den Balken wieder zurechtschieben ( mittels rechtsklick > Bildgröße&Position). Bisher habe ich es so hinbekommen: http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snap1qx8.jpg

Das ist bestimmt der falsche Weg..

Wäre dankbar für Hilfe und Antworten.

Gruß


----------

